# desperate for help



## megadethfan (Jan 27, 2010)

hello everyone. i've had my 2 goldfish for 3 years now and have had little problems. now one of my goldfish has a growth on his side that didn't bother him for a while. now, it looks aggravated and he seems to be in pain. i'm not sure what i can do for him because i don't know what the growth could be. I've looked on the internet, but the pictures i've seen are hard to compare to what he has. I'm going to include a picture. I've circled the growth in yellow and have yellow arrows pointing to small red areas on his scales. if anyone can offer their perspectives on what it could be, i'd really appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

.... definite infection of somesorts I think. definetly need to treat it with something... eh, possible wound that got infected... if the fish still eats might want to give him some of those anti-bacterial food pellet things. or nuke the tank with a broad spectrum anti-biotic. Might want to wait to get a second opinion on your thread before you go and do what I post tho. cause I'm not sure.

edit: on third reading of your post, if I understand correctly this growth has been there for a while now, it's just gotten worse in the past couple of days. Might be to late to save the poor thing and just put him out of his misery.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know enough about goldfish diseases to determine what that is. If you don't find an answer here, you could try this goldfish website:

http://thegab.org/

They are very good at diagnosing and suggesting treatments for all things goldfish.


----------



## megadethfan (Jan 27, 2010)

thank you so much for your thoughts. i will look into both of your suggestions. wish me luck.


----------

